# oak burl bowl and matching pepper and salt mill



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

this is hands down the hardest wood i have ever worked with. for the bowl i had to sharpen my tools 3 times before getting it finished! here is the finished product hope you enjoy[attachment=4213]


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

brown down said:


> this is hands down the hardest wood i have ever worked with. for the bowl i had to sharpen my tools 3 times before getting it finished! here is the finished product hope you enjoy


Nice work. What is the finish on the mills?
Dave


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > this is hands down the hardest wood i have ever worked with. for the bowl i had to sharpen my tools 3 times before getting it finished! here is the finished product hope you enjoy
> ...



50-50 mix of denatured alcohol, and bullsey sanding sealer about 5- 6 coats, than high gloss poly same on the bowl. i used walnut oil to pop the grain first


----------



## davidgiul (Apr 13, 2012)

brown down said:


> davidgiul said:
> 
> 
> > brown down said:
> ...


Thanks


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

davidgiul said:


> brown down said:
> 
> 
> > davidgiul said:
> ...


it dries real fast which is a plus. its a nice finish when you have thirsty wood, which this is one of them


----------



## DKMD (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice work! Love the rich color and shine!


----------



## BassBlaster (Apr 13, 2012)

Nice, I was just thinking of going to the shop and spinning a pen because I'm dying to know what this stuff is going to look like with a finish on it. Now I know and can wait till morning!! Gonna make some sweet pens. I may actually have to order some higher end pen parts to go with the wood!!

Those peppermills are really nice. Love the profile. Nice work!!


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> Nice, I was just thinking of going to the shop and spinning a pen because I'm dying to know what this stuff is going to look like with a finish on it. Now I know and can wait till morning!! Gonna make some sweet pens. I may actually have to order some higher end pen parts to go with the wood!!
> 
> Those peppermills are really nice. Love the profile. Nice work!!



thanks!!!!! can't wait to see what you make of that timber i sent you. in plain form it looks kinda well plain but when turned the wood comes to life and you get that gnarly grain pattern. if you have any issues with that wood feel free to drop me a line and we can make it work


----------



## brown down (Apr 13, 2012)

bigcouger said:


> :hang1: Beautiful Just Beatutiful on all three pieces
> Roy


thank you hopefully i get what i think these are worth. they are going down to a high end shop, where people have a ton of money to spend


----------



## CodyS (Apr 20, 2012)

neat work!


----------

